# Cube rotations during PLL



## CubeX (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, i just want to ask everyone, how much of your PLLs require cube rotations, as i hardly use cube rotations in PLL, and that i believe that cube rotations are time wasting?


----------



## imaghost (Jul 4, 2009)

you are missing 20-30
50-60
70-80
90-95

it would be about 25 percent of them though.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 4, 2009)

It's about 20%


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2009)

Nevarr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just do U/d turns to align my PLL.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Nevarr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just do U/d turns to align my PLL.



We're talking about rotations during the actual algorithm.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Nevarr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Damn me and my skim-reading. Someone get a facepalm picture please.


----------



## Enter (Jul 4, 2009)

E and V, F,G1,G3 and Z I need a new Z perm


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

All four of my Gs and wide turns in V, F, E, and both As.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 4, 2009)

I voted for 30-50% but that's a guess. In some cases the algorithms that don't require cube turns are longer and thus execution is slower, for me at least.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 4, 2009)

Just G's.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah I would imagine most people would have them in their G perms. I have some in my.....V and F perms, also in my A perms but those don't count they're before the alg and they're just x rotations.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 4, 2009)

2H:
During alg: E, Y, G, G, G, G, V, F, 
Before alg: N, A, A, J

OH:
During alg: Y, G, G, G, G, 
Before alg: A, A, E

Some cases have algs that are faster with the rotation.
My Y, E, and V with rotation are faster than the algs without rotations.

What do you mean by how much PLLs? Should we calculate the exact probability of each case, or just do it as cases out of 21?


----------



## Dene (Jul 4, 2009)

How is it time wasting to do a move from a more convenient position?

For me it really depends on what you count as a rotation; but I'm going to say the majority do include rotations (mainly for F moves).


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 4, 2009)

4 Gs, E, 2 As, V, F, J, R

11 of them..little over 50%


----------



## Dimanji (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello, I rotate the cube once in G permutations, once in V permutation and twice in F permutation.


----------



## kjcellist (Jul 5, 2009)

E, V, F, 4 G's and 1 A.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 6, 2009)

I only rotate on V and Ja, but on Ja I use Erik's finger tricks so it becomes hard not to rotate. No rotations on anything else, believe it or not.


----------



## Spaniard (Jul 6, 2009)

I only know 6 PLL, so I'm gonna say only the two As.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have zero PLLs with rotations in the algs, but I intuitively rotate the cube (for example for the A perms)

I put down 10%


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 6, 2009)

G perms suck


----------



## dan41 (Feb 17, 2015)

no rotation at all 'during' the execution.

A perm: R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
E perm: RB'R'F RBR'F' RBR'F RB'R'F'
F perm: R'U'F' T_perm F U R
H perm: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
J perm: RUR'F' - (RUR'U') R'F R2 U'R'U'
L perm: (R' U2 R U R' z) R2 U R' D R U'
N perm: (R'UL' U2 RU'L)*2 U
R perm: R'U2 R U2 R'F R U R'U' - R'F'R2 U
T perm: (RUR'U') R'F R2 U'R'U' - RUR'F'
U perm: L2 U' S U2 S' U' L2
V perm: (z) D'R2 D R2 U - R'D'R U' - R U R'D R U'
Y perm: R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2
Z perm: M2 U M E2 M u'E M2

(+ mirrors for A, N, R, U)
My G perms are just A+U perms (17moves if including U adjustment).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmm... to answer the poll I'm going to have to figure this out one by one...
A no no
E no
F no yes
G no yes yes yes no
H no
J no no
N no no
R no no
T no
U no no
V yes
Y no
Z no

5 rotations out of 23 algs makes ~22%. Erm... option not in poll...

Note: I'm including all algs that I use, sometimes two algs for the same case depending on orientation. I am only counting y/y' rotations because x/x' doesn't really execute like a rotation but more like a wide turn.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 17, 2015)

Only G Perms, but sometimes I don't do the rotation, just an insertion from another angle. Also, what is your V Perm? Aah. Forgot my Nb perm. so 5/21. = Roughly 1/4

=25%


----------



## Smiles (Feb 17, 2015)

ok well here are the rotations for me: (and A and E perms don't have rotation because it's really just a wide turn to start)

A: 0/4 algs
A: 0/4
E: 0/1
F: 0/2
G: 0/2
G: 1/2
G: 1/2
G: 0/2
H: 0/1
J: 0/3
J: 0/3
N: 0/1
N: 0/1
R: 0/2
R: 0/1
T: 0/2
U: 0/4
U: 0/4
V: 2/3
Y: 1/2
Z: 0/1

5/43 = 12%


----------



## TDM (Feb 17, 2015)

A: no no no no no no
E: no
F: no no no
G: no no no no yes no no no
H: no no
J: no
L: no no no
N: no no no
Q: no
R: no
T: no no
U: no no no no no
V: no
Y: no no
Z: no

1/40 = 2.5%

not on poll


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 22, 2015)

Faz said:


> Nevarr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just do U/d turns to align my PLL.



I usually do that but sometimes it confuses me a bit


----------



## cashis (Feb 22, 2015)

Well lets see
As- yes, x before alg
E- yes z' before alg
Us- no
H- no
Z- no
F- nah
Gs- yes for all of them
Q- one alg
Js- no for all algs
Rs- nope
Ns- yes, z' before both
V- I kindof do d' and U + y at the same time
T- no
Y- no


----------

